# Thor the Gentle Giant!



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

OK, I usually am non plussed about really big dogs. The biggest I have ever owned was a Lab/Border Collie mix. This weekend I was visiting my youngest. Her high school friend was there too. She had her dog with her....a giant mastiff named Thor. The first thing that came to my mind was...oh thank goodness I left the fluffs home! But, Thor decided that he like me for some reason. He would come and sit by my feet and put his giant head in my lap. And he did the best puppy eyes ever. So, I confessed to Wendy that I had a little crush on Thor :wub:. Wendy told me what a big love he is. He is so gentle with other dogs (she does rescue work) and her kids. Today she e-mailed me these pictures and I just have to share them with you. (and...no. No plans for a big dog for me)
And the little chi was a rescue that she fostered for a couple of weeks. Thor and Roxi were BFF's :wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Such sweet pictures!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

OMG! Those are all contest pics, Pam! Precious!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG !! OMG !!! Talk about gentle GIANT!!! How cute is that :wub::wub:
I am in love with those pictures . I cannot believe how a huge dog can be so delicate to that tiny little one. It's TOO cute. 
All the pics are adorable but my very favourite is the one with them snuggling. Ahhhhhh...........

Jenna


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

AW that's so adorable!!! Thor looks so friendly and loyal, and he's not drooling haha! Thanks for sharing these


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Cosy said:


> OMG! Those are all contest pics, Pam! Precious!


 I know Brit!! I told her the same thing! I don't know where to tell her to send them. I think she put one up on furryboo. But I think they would win a photo contest too!



poochie2 said:


> OMG !! OMG !!! Talk about gentle GIANT!!! How cute is that :wub::wub:
> I am in love with those pictures . I cannot believe how a huge dog can be so delicate to that tiny little one. It's TOO cute.
> All the pics are adorable but my very favourite is the one with them snuggling. Ahhhhhh...........
> 
> Jenna


 I know, too cute huh!


yeagerbum said:


> AW that's so adorable!!! Thor looks so friendly and loyal, and he's not drooling haha! Thanks for sharing these


 Well, there was actually some drool involved, but he was so sweet I overlooked it! LOL!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh what a sweet boy Thor is!!!! LOVE HIM! And that little chi is darling also.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

OMG that is so sweeeeeet. I tend to be partial to small fluffs, but then there is that big sweet, kind loving big boy and I just have to throw away my old preconceived notions and admit that every single dog alive is a wonder. A wonderful living creature. I love dogs. I love (almost) every single dog on this earth. Dogs are the best! :chili::chili::chili::chili: Go dogs!!!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> oh what a sweet boy Thor is!!!! LOVE HIM! And that little chi is darling also.


 Something about Thor just melted my heart!



Sylie said:


> OMG that is so sweeeeeet. I tend to be partial to small fluffs, but then there is that big sweet, kind loving big boy and I just have to throw away my old preconceived notions and admit that every single dog alive is a wonder. A wonderful living creature. I love dogs. I love (almost) every single dog on this earth. Dogs are the best! :chili::chili::chili::chili: Go dogs!!!!!


 I agree...LOVE dogs!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Pam, those pictures brought tears to my eyes!! And I cannot pick a favorite because I love them all. Who ever would have thought to put a tutu on a Mastiff?? Every single picture oozes love, kindness and gentleness. If only these two dogs could teach us that our world would be that much better if we, humans of superior intellect, would learn to be kind and gentle toward each other.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Pam, those pictures brought tears to my eyes!! And I cannot pick a favorite because I love them all. * Who ever would have thought to put a tutu on a Mastiff?? * Every single picture oozes love, kindness and gentleness. If only these two dogs could teach us that our world would be that much better if we, humans of superior intellect, would learn to be kind and gentle toward each other.


Um Mary - I think I know who would have thought to put a mastiff in a tutu -- that adorable little girl. :wub::wub: Pam - I just flipped out seeing those pictures. One of the cutest things I've ever seen. I just love Thor and the Chi together especially the middle picture where Roxi has the head tilt over Thor. :wub::wub: And the other one below it was too sweet. You have to find a contest. We'll keep looking. That little Chi was adorable. Reminded me a little of the one I had. :heart:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh wow!!! I LOVE all those pictures. So adorable!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

OMG what sweet photos! I used to know two Mastiffs and they were the sweetest (and laziest) dogs! I met them when I was in college working as a dog bather at a grooming shop; they would just lay down and were impossible to budge! LOL! I adore all of those photos...and that little Chi is so cute, too!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

All of the photos are priceless and sooooo precious! Beautiful pictures of two dogs portraying the message of love and trust. I agree with everyone else that the pictures should be entered into contests ... they are all winners! 

And, the little girl is adorable, too!

Thank you for sharing the pictures, Pam.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What sweet pictures. That's how I feel about Nellie, DH's 85 lb Black Lab. She is just so gentle and wonderful with the Malts. She not only loves them, but she also protects them.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Those have to be the sweetest piccies. Awww is right,they made me smile until my face hurt!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, I love them!!!
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

MaryH said:


> Pam, those pictures brought tears to my eyes!! And I cannot pick a favorite because I love them all. Who ever would have thought to put a tutu on a Mastiff?? Every single picture oozes love, kindness and gentleness. If only these two dogs could teach us that our world would be that much better if we, humans of superior intellect, would learn to be kind and gentle toward each other.


 Mary, I have seen so many pictures of our malts wearing their tutus, but you have to admit Thor can pull it off! LOL! And a male Mastiff at that!!



Snowbody said:


> Um Mary - I think I know who would have thought to put a mastiff in a tutu -- that adorable little girl. :wub::wub: Pam - I just flipped out seeing those pictures. One of the cutest things I've ever seen. I just love Thor and the Chi together especially the middle picture where Roxi has the head tilt over Thor. :wub::wub: And the other one below it was too sweet. You have to find a contest. We'll keep looking. That little Chi was adorable. Reminded me a little of the one I had. :heart:


And Susan, that adorable little redhead is named River. She is about as cute as they come. And according to her mom, she and Thor are BFF's, and Thor plays dress up often. I think he just views it as part of his job description!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Gosh, Pam, those are absolutely adorable! I do hope she submits them for a prize somewhere-- I'm sure they'd win!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh my goodness, how adorable are those pics. I can't pick just one.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

These are great pictures!! What a friendly BIG dog. I will never have another BIG dog (had a German Shepard) Poop is way too big to deal with


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

omg what wonderful pics!!!What a perfect name Thor the Gentle Giant!!you can just see in the pics how gentle he is. The little chi is adorable!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OH MY GOSH!!! Those are the sweetest pictures ever!!! I am having trouble picking out a favorite, but I really really love the one where they are sleeping together :wub:......it doesn't get any cuter then that!!! 


I like entering pictures at Pampered Pets. Email the picture to:
[email protected]
put the dog's names in the subject line and then say a little bit about them in the message. Include name, address and phone #. 

I like it because you don't have to solicite votes :blush:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my goodness!! That is the sweetest thing I have ever seen. I love, love, love big dogs and ONE DAY would love to get a Newfoundland as I imagine their temperament to be much like what you described of Thor. He is gorgeous and so sweet! I totally would have a crush on him too, Pam! The little chi is a cutie too!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg , what cute cute sweet pics , love them all , the tutu pic , him on his back , omg what a cutie ,, those r greta , thanks for sharing !


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I LOVE picture #6!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Those pictures of Thor are just adorable...i'm having trouble picking out a favorite, but i love the pics of him with the chi and the first pick in his purple tutu, just adorable!:wub:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

OMG how adorable!!! I LOVE the one of them snuggled together!!! :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Pam, these pics are AMAZING!!! I also agree that these are contest worthy!! the pics melt my heart...thank you!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Those photos are just sooooo cute! My friend has a Mastif ( Barney) and he is just the sweetest guy!!!! He's always at my side, and love when I have my arm around him and getting his chest scratched. If we get talking and I stop scratching, he gently takes his head and gives me a nudge LOL... I just love him!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

The A Team said:


> OH MY GOSH!!! Those are the sweetest pictures ever!!! I am having trouble picking out a favorite, but I really really love the one where they are sleeping together :wub:......it doesn't get any cuter then that!!!
> 
> 
> I like entering pictures at Pampered Pets. Email the picture to:
> ...


Pat, I'm going to send her that link! Thanks!



Bailey&Me said:


> Oh my goodness!! That is the sweetest thing I have ever seen. I love, love, love big dogs and ONE DAY would love to get a Newfoundland as I imagine their temperament to be much like what you described of Thor. He is gorgeous and so sweet! I totally would have a crush on him too, Pam! The little chi is a cutie too!


Newfies are adorable in that same big dog way! 



uniquelovdolce said:


> omg , what cute cute sweet pics , love them all , the tutu pic , him on his back , omg what a cutie ,, those r greta , thanks for sharing !


 I agree...the tutu is too too much!!


godiva goddess said:


> Pam, these pics are AMAZING!!! I also agree that these are contest worthy!! the pics melt my heart...thank you!!


 Can you imagine having him around with little Gemma Bean! OMG!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

So very cute x


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, these pictures are definitely worthy of a National magazine or something equally on par. Soooooo profound :wub::wub:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm thinking she should put the pics together as a video and post on youtube, send them to Regis and Kelly, Animal planet, Good Morning America etc. Someone will pick them up :thumbsup:. They are very very adorable!!


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for sharing...made my day!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Pam, I am just now seeing these pictures......They are the BEST. :wub: Gentle Giant is right!!! That little Chi and Thor is so heartwarming and just downright adorable!!! :wub: To see the little Chi nestled in Thor's arms.....Thank you for posting these for us!!! Your babies would have been safe with him, I feel sure of that!!!!:wub:


----------



## the.shewolf (Jan 7, 2011)

What a gorgeous boy! It can be so surprising how gentle the bigger dogs can be!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I've always heard that mastiffs are gentle giants and Thor is no exception!!! What a beautiful pup!!! I love the pic of him laid on his back with a huge smile on his face AND I LOVE the pic where the chi is snuggled up against him as they both sleep. Sooooo sweet!!!


----------

